# looking for new friends undergoing ivf too!!



## wozzi (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey im Louise 32, just started on my first cycle of IVF been downregulating for a week now, all new to this and not sure what to expect looking for people with similar experiences that understand whats going on! had a few side effects very tired, very sore boobs and hungry all the time anyone else had anything similar?


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Hey Louise

I'm on day 16 of DR and have my baseline tomorrow!!

I have been having similar side effects-sore BB's, headaches, tiredness as well as bloating and mood swings!

All being well I'll be starting stimms on Tuesday!!

Best of luck to you and sending you loads of babydust  

Lollie xxxx


----------



## wozzi (Jan 7, 2012)

ah thank you and to you   is it your first cycle? x


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Hi Louise

Yes this is my first (and hopefully only) cycle!!!

Lollie xxx


----------



## wozzi (Jan 7, 2012)

yes mine too! hopefully we will be lucky!


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Louise

Good luck on your IVF journey. Im now on my second IVF....my first was a BFP, he is almost 8yrs old now.

The side effects are normal....are you having hot sweats too?


----------



## wozzi (Jan 7, 2012)

aw lucky you! luckily no sweats yet just very tired and boobs are so sore im sleeping in a sports bra!!! least it means the DR is working so excited about next stage!!! think im becoming an ivf bore already!!!


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

I think its exciting too....a massive emotional rollercoaster, but worth it.

When do you start the next part? x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the madness that is Fertility Friends.    for this cycle. I've included some boards that may be of benefit to you:

*Cycle Buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF Boards ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Mini xx


----------



## kelle28uk (Jan 8, 2012)

hiya all, i havent started ivf yet just finished all the tests etc and know we will need ivf/icsi ans possibly pgd!!!
its all a bit scary and overwhelming and i am so glad i hav joined this site to be around others who are going thru it and understand!
hope to make some gr8 new friends everyone been lovely so far!!


----------



## criverisland (Oct 20, 2011)

Hiya wozzi, welcome  your side affects sound normal so dont worry. Im on day 14 of Down Reg, ive got my scan tomorrow so they can check to see if im ready to start stimming, really excited and have my fingers crossed that all is ready. Im having ICSI and it will be my first cycle. Are you having IVF? where are you being treated at hun

Claire xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi wozzie, welcome to the site  

Im on day 18 of d/r i have my baseline scan on 18th jan and hopefully start stimms then. Im on my first and hopefully only cycle too. Having icsi ! Where abouts are you hun? When do you start stimms?

I havent really had any side effects just bruising  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello Hun, 

Not started all the meds yet but due to in the next 4 - 8 weeks, this is our first cycle too! 
Good luck
XXX


----------



## wozzi (Jan 7, 2012)

on day 8 of DR having a bassline scan in about 10 days and then if ok going on stims was a bit of a waiting list at the hospital for egg collection so left me DR a bit longer!, having ICSI and in Eastbourne, using the Esperance hospital, anyone nearby??


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Wozzi there is a thread for each area, you are bound to find someone in your area. GIve me 2 mins n i will try copy the link xx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117387.0

See if you can use that xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds very exciting Wozzi! Can't wait till we start now  

Hope alls goes well 

XX


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Bubble, good luck with your cycle hun  

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Beckyboo! 

Counting the days now, 

Would ring everyday to check for cancellations if I didnt think they'd think I was bonkers heee heee


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

OOh are you on a waiting list? Hope you dont have to wait too long hun. I think i would be the same  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Beckyboo - Have our appointment first week in Feb but was lucky enough to bend the consultants ear at an open evening so know officially treatment will start upto four weeks after so by end Feb very start of March I will be DR , have seen youp posts a few times in another thread only seems to be you Jelly and Stacey on there but as I'm not in full TX yet never have anything worth posting lol  
xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

That will be here in no time. Nearly half way through jan already, its crazy lol.

Ah yes there is a thread that us 3 have taken over   Stacey hasnt started tx yet she is waiting to start too.

Its all very exciting & nerve wracking isnt it

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Bubble85 - come and join us


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Yay


----------



## wozzi (Jan 7, 2012)

woo! baseline scan next Fri start stims on the 25th Jan next part of my journey is underway!!!


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Yayyyyy Congrats Wozzi bet you cant wait xxx


----------



## wozzi (Jan 7, 2012)

yay i am excited now! and very lucky my wonderful hubby been brilliant too feel very spoilt!! x


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Yay thats fab wozzi

xxx


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi ladies

This is my first attempt at IVF and I am excited and nervous. 
I have never had emotions like it and I don't start my stim injections until the second week of Feb 2012.
It's nice to know there is people who are going through the same thing and we can help and share things with each other  
Good luck to u all xxxx


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Nicho

Join this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279045.0 you will meet others starting treatment at the same time.


----------



## Bless me (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi everyone i  have also started my first ivf cycle. Today is day of my bruserelin inj.  Already getting dizzy and stomach upset can't wait for scan..
    Baseline scan on 31 jan.
  Wish everyone luck.......


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

I am starting my stim injections February and really can't wait
Feel a bit apprehensive about the EC !! What is the whole process like xx


----------



## wozzi (Jan 7, 2012)

yes im a bit scared of EC too have decided on going under rather then sedation, and hoping not too painful as hoping to be back at work the next day?


----------



## bevrossi (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Wozzi,
Good luck with all of your treatment, i had my FET last fri and im now on my 2ww...    I can advise you if you need anything, injections are ok all side effect normal and wait for the hot flushes..... They were the worst part for me   All in all from start to finish it is such an emotional rollercoaster but only advice i can give is stay positive and strong as its not going to last forever and hopefully you will get your good result at the end. I had sedation at EC and it was fine you know didint feel a thing, its just painful the day after, or it was for me anyway   I had my EC and i got 4 eggs 3 fertilised. I then had them thawed last Wed 11th and only 2 survived but both were great 1x8cells and 1x6cells i had the 8cell emby put back in and hopefully the 6 cell emby re frozen. Im here if you need anything and no quesstion is a silly question and its so nice to have someone to talk to who has been threw the same   I do my test on 26th Jan fingers crossed   
Good luck girlie x x x x


----------



## wozzi (Jan 7, 2012)

aw thanks i really hope your test is positive sending you baby dust  had to DR for extra week as clinic full for EC so now chomping at the bit to start the stims altho worried they going to turn me into the ***** from hell!!! lol x


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

I have everything crossed for the 26th I really hope it works 
I can't wait to start mine now it just seems like forever. 
I am not doing DR I am going straight to stump injections then EC. What side effects did u get off the injections xxx


----------



## wozzi (Jan 7, 2012)

Bad news today  cannot proceed to stims as found a cyst on my ovaries and not sure what is happening hoping it bleeds away but delayed my trestment i am so gutted had a good old cry


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi wozzi sorry to hear that hun   You have a good cry. Hope you can start again soon.

xxx


----------



## Flutterbubble (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello Louise   , I am new too my name is Lena, I also had a cyst initially on my first scan and was very upset, this was  prior to starting all the meds and then it disappeared of its own accord probably flushed out with my period. 

I will pray the same happens to you xxx

I am 36 and my partner is 28 , his sperm count is ok for IVF but I have low AMH at 6.4

This is our first (  hopefully only) attempt.

I have been down regulating since the 23rd December and am on the 3rd day of my hormone injection, have joined ff as was going out of my mind a bit with the side effects but am feeling more positive now   having looked through some of the posts , seems like a very supportive community.

Have never used a forum before so also trying to get my head around how best to use this site


----------



## criverisland (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi wozzi, try not to get too upset ay  ive heard cysts are a common thing while doing the jabs! they tend to go away on their own!! it will drain itself eventually and then you can continue treatment  its upsetting when things dont go to plan but im sure everything will work out fine for you hun. Sendung lots of    and  


Claire xx


----------



## wozzi (Jan 7, 2012)

thank you everyone i feel much more positive and hope u are all doing well


----------

